# Can anyone tell me if aMSN both support voice chat and video chat



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

*Can anyone tell me if aMSN support both voice chat and video chat*

I've heard a lot about aMSN, as I am tired of MSN for Mac, I need an app that I can use to talk and video chat with my friends with a PC. Now I use Skype to talk to some of my friends in the PC side, but many of them don't want to use another app except MSN.

Is aMSN the choice?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes but it's a beta version you gotta compile and the linux geeks on this forum think I'm stupid for not knowing how to compile my own apps but oh well if you can manage to get a polite answer from them then by all means enjoy.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Use Mercury, it does that and a lot more....


----------



## pingpong (Jun 16, 2004)

Could you tell me which version of Mercury? I find it only for webcam and chat, how about voice chat? Does it support iSight?

Thanks!



Elric said:


> Use Mercury, it does that and a lot more....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My fiancee used Mercury back when I still had a PC and it was unreliable at best. Video worked whenever it felt like it.


----------

